# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Banner quảng cáo trên diễn đàn.

## CNC PRO

*Banner quảng cáo trên diễn đàn*

Chào các bạn!
Thấm thoát mà đã một năm trôi qua rồi, thời gian qua CNC PRO có phần ít tham gia ý kiến diễn đàn vì do quỹ thời gian khá hạn hẹp. Khi tham gia được thì tranh thủ xử lý các vấn đề kỹ thuật và quét rác.

Nay gần đến hạn kết thúc một năm đặt banner của các thành viên trên diễn đàn CNCProVN.com. Mình xin lập chủ đề này với hai ý chính.
1. Là thông báo sắp đến hạn đóng các banner
2. Lấy ý kiến phản hồi từ thành viên sau một năm đặt banner. Sau đó lên kế hoạch đấu giá vị trí banner cho kỳ kế tiếp.

Sau đây là link liên kết đến những chủ đề liên quan đến việc đặt banner năm vừa qua.
- Góp ý về hỗ trợ quảng cáo trên diễn đàn
- Diễn đàn CNCProVN mở đấu giá, chào bán 04 vị trí banner liên kết quảng cáo


1. Thời gian đặt banner theo phiên đấu giá lần trước dự kiến kéo dài từ 02/02/2017 đến *15/02/2017*. Hết thời hạn này banner vẫn có thể duy trì nếu BQT chưa đưa ra quyết định mới hoặc phiên đấu giá vẫn chưa kết thúc.

2. Sau 01 năm đặt quảng cáo, BQT rất mong thành viên tham gia đóng góp ý kiến để có thể hiệu chỉnh theo hướng phù hợp hơn. Các ý kiến có thể đóng góp ngay dưới bài viết này.

3. BQT sẽ gởi bảng thống kê lượt view/click banner trên diễn đàn đến email của thành viên đã đặt banner. Nếu thành viên dùng email khác với email đã đăng ký diễn đàn xin vui lòng PM cho mình để nhận bảng thống kê.

4. Nếu không có gì thay đổi, dự kiến thời gian mở phiên đấu giá banner cho năm tiếp theo sẽ vào đầu tháng 02, thời gian đấu giá kéo dài 01 tuần.

Cảm ơn các bạn đã quan tâm!

----------

